# Turkey chili ok on a cut?



## sdupdike (May 4, 2005)

This may sound dumb, but I guess the real question is about the beans.  Red beans, kidney beans, pinto beans, are they ok on a cut?


----------



## LAM (May 4, 2005)

they are GREAT complex carbs to use all the time.  lots of fiber makes them low GI


----------



## sdupdike (May 4, 2005)

Cool.  I thought so, just wanted to double check.  I'm new to this cutting stuff!  And I love turkey chili.  Yeah, something else I can add to my limited diet!  I'm a very picky eater too, so add that to cutting, and you have a very boring diet.  I don't mind too much though.


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

I've just convinced myself that tuna and chicken are the only foods left in the world to eat.


----------



## Tha Don (May 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I've just convinced myself that tuna and chicken are the only foods left in the world to eat.


thats okay, coz i love them both esp. tuna! i think i'm addicted to tuna, i'm struggling to stick to 2-3 cans a day right now, i'm tempted to live off the stuff up here at uni, its just too convienient and goes with everything!


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

Tuna doesn't go with everything... not to me. Chicken I can splash a little tobasco on, some different salsa... that works.


----------



## Tha Don (May 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Tuna doesn't go with everything... not to me


it goes with rice, pasta, salad, veg, nuts, in a baked potato, pitta bread, sandwich, hell you can even make tuna smoothies if you want!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 4, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> they are GREAT complex carbs to use all the time.  lots of fiber makes them low GI


Bump on this - I use legumes all the time. Kidney beans, lentils, black beans, great northern beans etc etc. They are all very good sources of low GI, high fibre carbs, with a good load of protein and lots of vitamins and minerals as well.

Eat up!


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> it goes with rice, pasta, salad, veg, nuts, in a baked potato, pitta bread, sandwich, hell you can even make tuna smoothies if you want!


 For the last two weeks I've been in pre-contest mode (show last weekend, show this weekend) so the rice, pasta, potato, pitta, sandwich... can't do the carbs right now


----------



## gonzo719 (May 5, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Bump on this - I use legumes all the time. Kidney beans, lentils, black beans, great northern beans etc etc. They are all very good sources of low GI, high fibre carbs, with a good load of protein and lots of vitamins and minerals as well.
> 
> Eat up!


 how do you eat your legumes?  do u make soup with beans/lentils in it?  or do u just boil them and add them to say brown rice? Or do u just eat alone by themselves?   i am just curious.


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2005)

i'd stay away from canned beans.  buy them in the bag and soak overnight.  i know you were asking emma but i cook up a big pot on sundays.  i season with bay leaves, cayenne pepper, sage and a creole/cajun spice mix.  i add bell peppers, onion and celery (i cook them in a little olive oil before adding to the pot).  bring to a boil then lower heat and cook for around 3 hours.  i eat it over rice and wow is it yummy   (easy and cheap too!)


----------



## njdevil13 (May 7, 2005)

you have to cook for 3 hours? mine take like 15-30 mins

beans dont fill me up very much though...i have like 1 cup with 1 cup of rice, 8 oz meat, and nuts.

maybe i have a fast metabolism?


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2005)

njdevil13 said:
			
		

> you have to cook for 3 hours? mine take like 15-30 mins




you can't cook the dried beans from the bag in 15 minutes   

i've found the overnight soaking is important too (takes a bit of planning but it's worth it)


----------



## njdevil13 (May 9, 2005)

yeah, i soak overnight, then it takes 30 minutes max to cook.


----------

